# HTS Mini System Giveaway from Yamaha and HTD



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*This is the HTS Mini System Giveaway from Yamaha and HTD (Home Theater Direct)*

This system will include a *Yamaha RX-V473 Receiver* and a *Yamaha BD-S473 Blu-ray Player*... along with a complete *5.2 HTD Level 2* speaker system.

The Yamaha Receiver and Blu-ray Player are the units we reviewed here at HTS.















The HTD system is coming from our new sponsor, *Home Theater Direct* (sponsoring our Home Audio Speakers forum)... and includes the *Level 2 Tower Speakers*, *Level 2 Center Channel Speaker*, *Level 2 Bookshelf Speakers* and not one, but TWO *Level 2 Powered Subwoofers*. This system is currently being reviewed by HTS.








This total system value is $2,150. You could be the winner of this system if you meet the following qualification.

*Qualifications:*


Qualification period is from _*May 1, 2013 through July 31, 2013*_.
A random drawing for one winner will be held the first part of August 2013 from the qualified entries.

This giveaway is limited to members residing in the United States only. You must be able to prove your residency in the United States.


ONLY members who are registered as of May 31, 2013 are eligible to qualify.


You must have a minimum of 25 posts during the qualification period and be a continually active member at HTS.


No post padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count per post!*_)


Qualified members must post in the *Qualification Thread* that you would like to be entered into the giveaway drawing.


SHIPPING: Shipping is covered for U.S. addresses only (CONUS - lower 48 only). If you live elsewhere you must provide a CONUS address for shipping.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


*IMPORTANT NOTE!* This giveaway is for members who are participating on a regular basis. If you are only participating for the opportunity to win a giveaway and come to the forum for that sole purpose, we reserve the right to disqualify you. It is not a complicated process to figure this out. It seems we have some members who only show up long enough to get their qualifying posts and we never see them otherwise. This is not a giveaway to try to gain new members or try to generate posts... it is a giveaway to reward those who participate regularly and help us consistently build content.


Best of luck... :T

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!

...


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Another great giveaway - someone is going to be one happy camper with a new system. Good luck to all!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow... what a great give away!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow!!! The great giveaways just keep coming! This would be great for my Master Bedroom! Good Luck to all and a big thanks to HTS and HTD.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome giveaway as always


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Another giveaway? The generosity of HTS is unmatched and we as members owe Sonnie and all of our sponsors a big thank you.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

HTS, Yamaha and HTD are doing it again by offering HTS members another awesome giveaway for doing what we already do. Talk about things we enjoy with others who share the same hobby. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You've got to love the giveaways! It's what makes HTS the best forum out there! :T


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks HTD, Yamaha & again the HTS for such great treats. Good luck to all!


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Great giveaway. You guys are the best. Now if I could only win.


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow! that is awesome! I've not been here that long, but I definitely agree that this is the most generous forum on the web! Thanks again Sonnie.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Hopefully who ever wins this great deal has the room to use it!


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Sonny,

How does HTS get all these giveaways? Seems like a LOT every year. It's really a great deal - all of them are.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

another cool giveaway good luck to everyone.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice stuff.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, this is another great prize.
I don't know how you manage to keep putting these giveaways together, but I sure am glad that you do.
Whatever you are doing to get the donations keep up the good work, I think everyone really appreciates the giveaways no matter if they win or not.


----------



## ClevelandFreeman (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: HTS Mini System Giveaway from Yamaha and HTD - Qualification Thread*

Is this where we post to be entered?


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Should I make sure to have at Least 25 words when I register? Lol


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: HTS Mini System Giveaway from Yamaha and HTD - Qualification Thread*



ClevelandFreeman said:


> Is this where we post to be entered?


Your post was moved from the Qualification Thread to here... please read all the rules concerning the giveaway, including the part about not posting in the Qualification Thread until you are qualified. It creates unnecessary work for us. Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Is everyone else seeing this big notice in the Qualification Thread... or am I the only one?



> *This is the Qualification Thread ONLY... and you should only post in it once you are qualified. Please read the qualifications carefully. For comments or questions, please use the HTS Mini System Giveaway from Yamaha and HTD thread.*





Greenster said:


> Should I make sure to have at Least 25 words when I register? Lol


Your post was also moved from the Qualification Thread... as you are not yet qualified.

You are already registered. When you enter the giveaway, you need to be already qualified, so whether your qualification post is 25 words or not is irrelevant. 

Oh wait... that was not a serious question was it.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow Sonnie!! Another great give away!! Since I am a fan of HTD speakers (I posted a review on Level II bookshelf speaker on here back in the day) and always a fan of these Yami receivers. Either way I cannot wait for this review to soon come out. One thing I know is that there's going to be one lucky winner for sure!!


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Another great contest from HTS and welcome HTD and thank you for the generosity!


----------



## tbaudoin (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice gear and I just moved into a new house. This would help a lot. Thanks HTS, and the generous people who donate to help get the products in the hands of people who might not otherwise be able to experience such good gear. T


----------



## CaseyH71 (Oct 25, 2009)

Love HTD! Great addition to the shack!


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Man, HTS picks up sponsors left and right! Way to go :T with yet another generous giveaway from another great sponsor and HTS! I must say, this system would go great in my family room!


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

This is great, what a give away. I'm thinking a 5.2 system would go nicely in my office.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm interested!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am surprised we did not have any more interested parties in this giveaway. 

Lucky for the ones who do enter, as their chances are obviously greater.

So... we have a winner!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Our HTS Mini System Giveaway winner is:

:fireworks1::fireworks2:*orion*:fireworks2::fireworks1:

arty:arty:arty:​


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats Orion! Guess I have some boxes to ship now...


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: HTS Mini System Giveaway from Yamaha and HTD - Qualification Thread*

congrats on a cool system dude.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Ya, congrats to the winner! I hope they enjoy!


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I forgot to enter this one, oops!

Congratulations Orion!


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Congratulations Orion !


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

theJman said:


> Congrats Orion! Guess I have some boxes to ship now...




SWEEEET. My wife (who never gets excited) has plans for the system. It may involve me building furniture. Should be awesome!


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats Orion!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

